# 850 Acres for lease SW GA



## AndyMGA (Jul 29, 2012)

We have 850 acres available for hunting lease, roughly 60% wooded and 40% agricultural.  3.5 miles south of Lumpkin, GA on the western side of U.S. 27.  One corner touches Hodchodkee Creek.  Deer plentiful.  Also one other lease of 200 acres.  
Contact

Mac Moye
6130 US Hwy 27,
Lumpkin, Ga.

229/321-0162
xixi@sowega.net


----------



## Marvic (Aug 2, 2012)

*Hunt lease question*

Hi I would like more information on the land you have available, I will put a few questions below.

Is this a club or land only, if a club how many total members, is there a place to stay on land to camp or any near by hotels or camp ground, has the land been managed for deer, any food plots or feeders, location of land so I can see how far it is from my home. 

Any information you can give me is appreciated I'm definitely interested. 

Thanks
Ernest


----------



## Baxley88 (Aug 2, 2012)

I would also like more info on this property. Could you email me more info? My email is Baxley88@gmail.com Thanks


----------



## keystonemac (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd like information on both tracts of land. Could you send it to my email? mtcarver@fhtm.us


----------



## jasontbrown79 (Aug 20, 2012)

I would really like to get some more information about both tracts please email me at jasontbrown79@gmail.com


----------



## keithw (Oct 23, 2012)

me and my brother and our kids need somewhere to hunt interested in the 200 ac trac email me at keith_wallis@ymail.com    we live in forsyth co


----------

